
Google's Dataproc Managed Spark and Hadoop Service Now GA - gw5815
http://googlecloudplatform.blogspot.com/2016/02/Google-Cloud-Dataproc-managed-Spark-and-Hadoop-service-now-GA.html
======
ceocoder
I've been using Dataproc in production for past 3-4 months now. It is quite
literally the quickest way I've found of building Hadoop clusters on the go.

@gcp team - any plans on integrating Dataproc with Cloud Monitoring?

